

Are the Costs of ‘Free’ too high in Online education? - gojomo
http://mitsloan.mit.edu/shared/ods/documents/High-Costs-of-Free-Online-Education.pdf&PubID=5082

======
bayesianhorse
Disagree strongly:

\- Even if some authors of MOOCs say they want to replace university
education, they don't really try

\- Most of the people benefiting from a MOOC have no business attending that
course in a "real" university, much less an elite one

\- The image of "Pandora's Box" assumes that all players that could
potentially open it have a strong incentive not to do so...

------
vladimiroane
The universities have to focus on something else that provides value. If the
author thinks that courses and diplomas are University's only valuable assets
... than yes, they are screwed. But I don't think that and I am actually full
of hope that something awesome will come out of this.

------
trevelyan
The costs of "boring" are too high in online education.

